# Is a 508 worth anything ....



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

... to anybody, anywhere?

Parts, museum piece, shelf ornament? Scrap value?

Just curious before it goes in the dumpster.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Electronics recycle ... otherwise no value.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

It has a small hard drive that may be usable in something else. I think it is big enough to use with a 211 and a power supply.


----------

